# Yard walk through



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I did a garage haunt last year(first time). It was a lot of work. I always do a yard display. Just to change things up I am thinking of doing a yard walk through. I need some help. If I could get some links to different yard walk throughs either on youtube or websites that would be great. I am really having a hard time starting to put the plan on paper. I have haunters block. I want to do a walkthrough but do not want to sacrifice my display appearence as an overgrown forgotten cemetery. Please help!


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I love your yard display! I can't think of any websites but do you have a large back yard with some trees? Was thinking you could string up some black plastic and make a spooky walkthough in the back yard. Rope off your yard display in a kind of waiting line sort of thing so they get to pass each display,walk them through the back yard spook trail, then exit again in the front somehow.Hope this helps.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I was forced to haunt the backyard last year because we were finishing our basement and stuff was in the garage. I put a few pics of it up on my website, but I only got half way through the haunt and the pictures are very high quality so they take awhile to load. Here's the link: http://theterrorhauntedhouse.yolasite.com/pictures.php

I started building in early August. I ended up having paths leading from room to room. We actually got a massive snowstorm a few days before Halloween. The 30th was spent shoveling snow for paths- all day. But the snow helped make a nice natural barrier in our courtyard.

What is your budget like?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I do a walk through in my yard and use the 10x10 tents as various rooms. The only problem is the weather. Here in Jersey we are guaranteed 50 mph winds the entire month of October. It makes set up early a bit difficult. This year I'm adding plywood "walls" to add weight to each tent, hopefully to prevent them from blowing down. My budget......ZERO!!!!! We've been doing it for about 5 years now.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

We do a yard haunt that was moved to the backyard 2 years ago. We utilize various tents and a wooden wall system for the dark area that opens into the graveyard. 
This year we have a 20x30 party tent to play with, so it will make setup a bit easier this go around. 
You can see some pics on the link in my sig.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Steve, are you looking to have scare areas so that walls/rooms are needed or just trying to come up with a way for people to get through your display in a directed way?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Steve, 
I do a yard walk through! You can check my pics and website Ravencrest Cemetery. I use rope lights to mark a path, I created 2-sided tombstones for the areas between the path and the fence, and last year I started dividing the yard in two, with a tunnel built from garden arches and covered in a tarp and erosion control fabric...gives people one set path to follow and allows for different "themes" in the yard. Also helps tame some wind so the fog sticks around.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a plan in my profile for my backyard haunt. Measurements are approximate and it doesn't come together until I start building.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Dungeon Keeper said:


> We do a yard haunt that was moved to the backyard 2 years ago. We utilize various tents and a wooden wall system for the dark area that opens into the graveyard.
> This year we have a 20x30 party tent to play with, so it will make setup a bit easier this go around.
> You can see some pics on the link in my sig.


I like the canopy idea in the back yard. I love your photos. It sure don't look like you are in a tent in the photos very nic e details. I have access to 3 10X20 tents and as many as 8 10X10's. Just not sure if I have enough help to pull it off. I may just go with a simple walk through the yard I already do as a display. I have a few new animated scares this year to add along the way like a TCT and an air cannon.

Thanks so far everyone for all your comments


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Steve, are you looking to have scare areas so that walls/rooms are needed or just trying to come up with a way for people to get through your display in a directed way?


Just get through the yard in an oranized way without building too many walls that block the open feel of my cemetery display.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve- Your haunt looks frickin epic and youre officially my hero  

eandero13- Your haunt looks epic too  I live an hour from KC and will definitely come see your haunt this year

Im switching from a woods haunt to a garage/walkway to front door haunt this year due to money and hopefully itll be as epic! :jol:


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I got the front yard out this weekend. Not all of it but got the fencing and columns up as well as my mausoleum. When I started this thread I was not sure about the walk through. Well today I got the trail roped off and it is going to be awesome! I will try and post some pics tomorrow. It opens so many more things I can do in the yard with actors. So excited and thanks to everyone who posted ideas.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

twilightmafia09 said:


> eandero13- Your haunt looks epic too  I live an hour from KC and will definitely come see your haunt this year


I always feel its only worth doing if you do it epically!  Thanks for the comment, twilightmafia09. Drop me a line when you want to come by! I've started setting up already.

Steve, I'm glad you decided to do the walk-through. we've always done a walk through and while your yard may be matted and trampled looking afterward, it will be worth it! People who see our haunt love being able to be "part" of it by getting into the middle of it all.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is the front gate with the new mausoleum

IMAG1340.jpg picture by steveshauntedyard - Photobucket

Here is the way I am making a trail. PVC because I already had a bunch and I then strung rope along from pipe to pipe. Thinking about adding small skuls or I have enough fence toppers to almost cover every PVC. I think I am going to leave them white for safety. Once I get all the stones in the yard you will hardly see any of it from outside the fence

IMAG1343.jpg picture by steveshauntedyard - Photobucket


----------

